# MinGW Warnings ausschalten



## Bullz (27. Jan 2014)

Hallo, verwende Eclipse CDT und lerne mich gerade ein. Schreibe dementsprechend Codeschnipsel die nie Teils eines Programms sein werden.

Habe in den Projekteinstellungen unter c/c++ General Code Analysis alles abgehackt. Hat keine Auswirkungen gehabt.

Hab dann etwas über pragma gelesen. Leider hat mir das auch nicht geholfen.
c++ - How do I disable Unused Variable warnings in Eclipse in minGW? - Stack Overflow

#pragma GCC diagnostic push
#pragma GCC diagnostic ignored "-Wunused-variable"
#pragma GCC diagnostic pop

Was auch komisch ist. Alle Warnings werden mir rot dargestellt. Kann echte Fehler von Warnings nicht unterschieden .


----------



## Bullz (29. Jan 2014)

Keiner eine idee ?


----------

